# best lights for flowering



## jeffxcarter (Jan 31, 2010)

looking for a light for flowering best light thats cheap but grows good amount of bud


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 31, 2010)

Hps


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jan 31, 2010)

Hps


----------



## DonJones (Jan 31, 2010)

My vote is also for HPS -- High Pressure Sodium -- that makes it 100%.

However some other people will say CFLs or T-5s or even LEDs,but the seem ot be way in the minority.

Great smoking.


----------



## jeffxcarter (Jan 31, 2010)

how much for a good hps light


----------



## diablo_cannabis (Jan 31, 2010)

prices can range anywhere from $250 to $600 for a complete setup. Thats the ballast, air cooled hood, and bulb.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 31, 2010)

you can find them online starting at around $100 and going up from there. 
You can find the HID commerical light(high bay or low bay) for as little as $35 and convert then like in Don's Converting commercial HID lights to remote ballasts thread http://www.marijuanapassion.com/foru...ad.php?t=45696


----------



## dragracer (Jan 31, 2010)

I have a hydrofarms 400 watt Sun burst model with a convertible ballust which means it will run MH or HPS bulbs and it was 219.00 with a bulb, works great for a small area, the fan was additional 50 bucks, and I should have made it myself, but live and learn... Good Luck!! :aok:


----------



## Fipi (Feb 1, 2010)

and god say let it be light    Hps its ur answer for flowering... good luck


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 1, 2010)

Go with a digital ballast hps/mh light.  I would go with a lumatek but that's just me.


----------



## JCChronic (Feb 2, 2010)

I just got a CAP Next gen 400 for my 3x3x7 tent, I have no other experience but, I love it. With upgrades and hangers it cost me $300+.


----------



## PsyJiM (Feb 2, 2010)

~HPS~

i found my 600w HPS system only for 120$


----------



## Fipi (Feb 3, 2010)

Mhh i buy mine for 65 euro  600W..


----------



## LEFTHAND (Feb 3, 2010)

Fipi said:
			
		

> Mhh i buy mine for 65 euro 600W..


 
*MH is used for veg.. but i would not say its the best for flower.. alos think of the lumens your loosing running that thing.. ....ewwwwww. *
*LH*


----------



## erwinsweeney (Feb 3, 2010)

I have personally used LED's and large CFL bulbs for flowering.  I was able to produce bud of very good quality, however they lack density.  Neither LED or CFL were very cheap.  I recently purchased a 400 watt cool tube with a reflector, digital ballast, HPS bulb, MH bulb, hangers, and a timer for $182 including shipping on ebay.  I would go with HPS.


----------



## rebel (Mar 4, 2010)

of the 600w hps on ebay, which would you pick ? suitable for a 4x4 area


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 4, 2010)

HPS for flowering only way to go. Make sure you get one that will fill your grow room with sufficient lumens/ sq. ft. and if your doing a small grow room make sure you vent it and keep temps down. Wont do ya much good if it gets too hot in your grow room and your plants fry.


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 5, 2010)

ya.. hps.. i got the 1000w wit the ballast and 2 bulbs for jus under 400.. but again it depends on ur grow space and what YOU need like hugs4nuggs said..


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Mar 5, 2010)

flaboy did you ever get the light thing figured out?


----------



## hugs4nuggs420 (Mar 5, 2010)

lowrydergrower775 said:
			
		

> flaboy did you ever get the light thing figured out?



Yea he did the fool is sleep and he kept plugging into a power strip that kept popping and shutting off. It was pretty funny at the time he was so excited for his light, he plugged it in and after a few minutes it would pop off that's Y he thought it was broken. Good stuff man I'm glad I don't have to take you back to grace's to get a replacement ballast now lol...


----------



## flaboy88 (Mar 5, 2010)

ya lowryder.. like hugs said.. i finally thru it on a diff. outlet w/o the power strip and it was smooth sailing.. really do appreciate the help in finding out wut was wrong..  thanks bud and happy growin


----------



## high before and after (Mar 16, 2010)

If you use two lights use a MH and a HPS. There are conversion bulbs as long as the wattage is the same.

MH has more blue light while HPS has more red light, and the two in conjunction makes for an superior flowering environment.


----------

